# Mixed aviary



## canary20 (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a new mixed aviary containing Javas,Zebras & society finch,Roller canarys and diamond doves. Could they be any problems in my aviary with this choice?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

The zebras will be disruptive,all mixed collections have problems with them.Cheeky little devils,but they breed too fast and will investigate and wreck other species nests.
Others to watch...Green Singers and Blue Headed parrot finches are forever fighting (Some don't but not many) and Cuban finches will fight other pairs and indeed attack other birds with yellow plumage.

Gouldians,Quail,Stars,Hecks,Bichenoes,Bourkes Parakeets,could be added to your collection with little problem.


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

As with any mixed community of animals there will be problems from time to time. Varying from petty bickering to even killing each other. This is the price for having a community of different species living together. But on the whole if you pick social species which are known to thrive in a community then you will still successfully keep and breed many of them. 

You have to remember even with colonies of the same species this problem still occurs. The problem with breeding animals in captivity is that some years everything goes right and others years everything can go wrong. Usually what happens is something in between. Even so the mortality rate in captivity is far less than in the wild.


----------



## canary20 (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies lads am thinking about keeping all finches together all canarys and so on do you think this would be a better option ?


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

Most finches generally will live together with a few exceptions. Canaries are finches too remember? and are often kept with foreign finches and small species of doves and quail. When problems do occur it is best to remove the offending birds from your aviary for the sake of the other birds.

Bad behaviour can be infectious and spread to other birds too. Feather pecking in chickens is a very good example of bad behaviour spreading to the rest of the other chickens.


----------

